# How to pull oil filter 2002 Jetta 1.8T



## kbuzbee (Apr 2, 2008)

Topic says it.








Every time I pull the filter (car has 120K so it's been done more than a few times now.....) once I loosen the filter, oil runs down the housing, all over the car and all over me. What an I missing here? How do I remove this filter without making such a huge mess (minor messes are okay








Appreciate the knowledge transfer...
Ken


----------



## capsaicin (Apr 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I take a wad of paper towels and hold them underneath the seam of the filter. Twist off, catch the oil, keep the filter as level as you can pulling it out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kbuzbee (Apr 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (capsaicin)*

Good idea! Thanks!
I have to admit, I'm a paper towel ADDICT! So this fits my lifestyle perfectly. OC coming up so I'll let you know how it goes.
Ken


----------



## kbuzbee (Apr 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (kbuzbee)*

Well, I did as you suggested and it helped quite a bit. Stuffed a big wad of paper towels between the engine block and the filter and unscrewed it SLOWLY. Very little ran down the block and just a few drops on ME







so, GREAT SUGGESTION! Gonna do it this way from now on.
After ARX series is through I'm starting on a series of UOAs which I'll post on BITOG.
Appreciate the help!
Ken


----------



## capsaicin (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (kbuzbee)*

Cool. There's no way to get the filter off totally cleanly with the angle it sits there. Just try to minimize your mess


----------



## 2jetta1golf (May 10, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (capsaicin)*

i usually loosen the filter (not completely) then cover the filter with a supermarket plastic bag. Unscrew filter and let it fall into the bag. when its all done i just tie up the bag.


----------



## kbuzbee (Apr 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (2jetta1golf)*


_Quote »_i usually loosen the filter (not completely) then cover the filter with a supermarket plastic bag. Unscrew filter and let it fall into the bag. when its all done i just tie up the bag.


I've always slid the drain pan under the filter (once the car is drained and the plug replaced) and dropped the filter, upside down, into the pan to drain. 
I get what you are saying about loosening it a bit (which now drains "mostly" into the paper towels) first. Then dumping it into the drain pan works pretty well.
Ken


----------



## TheDude0388 (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (kbuzbee)*

This is even more fun when using the "Large" OEM filter...


----------



## 2jetta1golf (May 10, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (TheDude0388)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheDude0388* »_This is even more fun when using the "Large" OEM filter...









haha well said...


----------



## HoraceDenied (Dec 21, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (2jetta1golf)*

The best way is to use a "zip loc" bag you simply slide it up and around the filter, (the stiffer plastic of this bag will not sag like a supermarket plastic bag. Then unscrew making sure that the bag stays up around the top of the filter as you unscrew it. When it comes off zip up the bag and you're done.


----------



## crazymoforz (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (HoraceDenied)*

well, my technique is. lol. i put the oil catch can right under the filter and block. i unscrew it slowly untill i see it drip into the can, once the top part is finished spilling over i undo the whole filter and level it. clean up is easy after that. lol. i don't go right under it at all.


----------



## 2jetta1golf (May 10, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (HoraceDenied)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HoraceDenied* »_The best way is to use a "zip loc" bag you simply slide it up and around the filter, (the stiffer plastic of this bag will not sag like a supermarket plastic bag. Then unscrew making sure that the bag stays up around the top of the filter as you unscrew it. When it comes off zip up the bag and you're done.









refining the concept, I like!


----------



## ryanarchy (Nov 27, 2008)

*Re: How to pull oil filter 2002 Jetta 1.8T (kbuzbee)*

i worked at a dealer for about five years and what we would do is take the license plate inserts and shove them under the oil cooler so as the oil drains it just runs down the insert and into your catch bucket.


----------



## frag85 (May 17, 2007)

*Re: How to pull oil filter 2002 Jetta 1.8T (ryanarchy)*

some of those are good ideas. i have always just poked a hole in the bottom of the filter, drink a beer, and its empty when i get back under the car.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: How to pull oil filter 2002 Jetta 1.8T (ryanarchy)*

I go along those lines, I have a piece of cardboard that I use just like that. My brother has a piece of sheet metal with two holes in the upper edge that will hook on the allen heads of the filter flange and hang there. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Opption (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: How to pull oil filter 2002 Jetta 1.8T (ps2375)*

the cleanest method i have discovered is to pull out a specialty tool, A.K.A Wallet, and hand over a bit-o-green to your mechanic. simple, easy, and no mess.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sheimbach (Mar 12, 2006)

i just let it spill all over the ground at the national park that im changing my oil at...JK. really i just let it make a mess then clean it up with brake clean


----------



## StellaRossa (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: (sheimbach)*

Do you guys use any kind tool to unscrew the filter, cuz from what i've seen its a bit*ch to do by hand...


----------



## sheimbach (Mar 12, 2006)

filter pliers is all i use


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: (StellaRossa)*

If it put on correctly, a hand is all that is needed. If the gorilla does it, then filter pliers or the filter socket will be needed.


----------



## kbuzbee (Apr 2, 2008)

*Re: (StellaRossa)*

Like PS2375 said...
Since I always change my own oil, I always hand tighten and hand grip is all I've ever needed for removal. 
Sometimes, if my hands were already "oily" I'll use a paper towel for additional purchase but it's never taken more force than hand grip to remove.
Ken


----------



## BigJoe13 (May 9, 2007)

*large capacity oil filter*

I called the VW dealership today (two actually) and was told that the large capacity oil filters won't fit the Jetta, only a Passat. 
I have heard several times that I should be using the large filter per a TSB. 
Will it fit? any modification necessary? 
which filter? Can someone recommend a brand, part number?
Thanks,
Joe


----------



## ryanarchy (Nov 27, 2008)

*Re: (StellaRossa)*

snap-on makes good filter pliers and a tool company called ast makes a socket for the small vw filter. tool number is 05 2175.


----------



## capsaicin (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: large capacity oil filter (BigJoe13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BigJoe13* »_I called the VW dealership today (two actually) and was told that the large capacity oil filters won't fit the Jetta, only a Passat. 
I have heard several times that I should be using the large filter per a TSB. 
Will it fit? any modification necessary? 
which filter? Can someone recommend a brand, part number?
Thanks,
Joe

Early 1.8t's had sludging issues. To help fix the issue 1.8t's got a bump in recommended oil change intervals from 10k to 5k, it was stressed that synthetics needed to be used, and Passat's and A4's got the larger revised oil filter.
They had a smaller oil capacity due to their design, the bigger filter helped by raising oil capacity ~1/4 liter. The bigger filters will fit on any other 1.8t. It will be a tight fit around the hoses there, but it will fit.
Check
ecstuning.com
pap-parts.com
if you want a pn for the larger filter.
long story short:
The big filters were only specced for A4s and Passats, but will work on any 1.8t http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by capsaicin at 4:32 PM 2-9-2009_


----------



## vdubtech14 (Jan 22, 2009)

what i use for the filter drain, is the cardboard box it comes in. i tear it apart at the seam and make a drain out of it. the lip that folds in the top of the box fits under the oil cooler and holds it somewhat. thats what i use anyway.


----------



## xXGti2006Xx (Feb 14, 2006)

I use a rubber band clamping tool and regular plastic shopping bags as said above, however i put like 3 inside one another so it doesnt leak/isnt as hot. I do like the idea of a ziplock tho, It would be a lot easier to twist the filter out rather than watching the bag constantly to make sure its not caught!


----------



## oOHFASHOo (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (TheDude0388)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheDude0388* »_This is even more fun when using the "Large" OEM filter...









this is the first and last time i will use the "Large" Oem filter...its a B____tch......!!


----------



## 18TimmayBlalala (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: How to pull oil filter 2002 Jetta 1.8T (kbuzbee)*

be a man and let the oil drip all over you and dont take a shower after. then go to your girlfriends house and shake her dads hand prior to having messy sex with her in the passenger front seat of your jetta....this post was based off a previous event.


----------



## rdwong (May 30, 2009)

don't you know that trick where you poke have lots of rags or a bag and poke a hole at the end of your filter to drain the oil outta the filter and into bag or onto rag. AND THEN you go remove the filter....


----------

